#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [影片] 絲毫無法令人感動的影片

## M.S.Keith

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/a_v43y8DOb0&hl=zh_HK&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/a_v43y8DOb0&hl=zh_HK&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

與其拍這種東西，不如趕快去救他們。

----------


## Net.狼

人啊
袖手旁觀很正常的啊...

對有這種想法的自己也感到絕望...



每個走過去的都只是看著
對  就只是看著

那不是同情也不是想幫助
只是好奇
拍片的也是 他當時應該只想著要拍起來吧?
也只是好奇

單單只是好奇...

----------


## 柴田 雷

那隻狗彷彿再講著：快起來阿，我在等你。

快起來阿，別再裝死了，我知道你活著。

快起來阿…

----------


## 翔狗

真有靈性的一支狗....
現在的人越來越冷默了...

----------


## 幻兒

看到第一秒幻兒就不想看了= ="

(我討厭血淋淋的畫面Ｑ一Ｑ）

唉...真想問拍的那個人的心態到底是什麼....

----------


## B平方

往好的地方想....
至少車子經過還會迴避一下沒有直接....
(謎:說不定車主只是怕車子被弄髒!!)
(跟你說凡事要往好處想!!)
現在....很難的說~

----------


## 阿翔

怎麼一幫壞蛋人類都袖手旁觀!?
幫一幫狗狗要了你們的命嗎!?
可惡，
真是可惡啊!
拍影片的人類更是可惡，
拍影片你又不搛麻煩，
幫一幫狗狗你就搛麻煩啊!?
A~WOO~~~~
人類是世界上最沒有情的生物!
還說什麼「人間有情」、「狼子野心」!?

----------


## zzz8519

這應該是在內地

不過那隻狗是在做什

從頭到尾都看不懂
 :jcdragon-ahh:

----------


## tsuki.白

鏦戴紅領巾的小孩看來...
這應該是在大陸拍攝的了
大陸人確實很愛「看熱鬧」
兩個人吵架都能引來一堆人圍觀||||

馬路邊出於新鮮而圍觀的那些人...看了就覺得噁心

黑狗是想叫醒白狗吧
也許覺得白狗只是在睡覺....

(這樣的事真的見很多了唉)

----------


## ALEX

看不太懂
但應該是有隻狗被車撞了
那些人在袖手旁觀吧

那真的很可惡
尤其是拍的人

----------


## 逍月

『事故にあった仲間を気遣う犬の感動動画』
很好...這是影片標題。

真的『很令人感動』
所有走過去的人們不是好奇的張望，就是露出覺得噁心的表情。
比起來，這個花自己的時間來拍影片的人真是令人感動啊～～
（諷刺意味濃厚）

唉唉...
果然是人的天性啦...
『袖手旁觀』
像之前看了一部電影叫『盧森達飯店』，是在說一場屠殺。
當屠殺被錄下、撥到全世界時，一個人很興奮的跟男主角說：『終於會有人來救我們了！』但男主角回了一句：『不會，當美國家富裕家庭看到這則新聞時，只會說一句好可憐，然後繼續吃他們的晚餐。』

人類總是喜歡當一個『旁觀者』而沾沾自喜啊！

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

有點心酸...
看到那隻狗拼命想叫醒同伴的舉動
我不禁在想
狗狗的生命在其他人眼裡怎麼這麼渺小
就放著屍體在馬路上!?
一大堆人圍觀就算了
喊的是『小心車子』
而不是『我們去就一下那隻狗』或是『我們去把他帶道路旁』
某些人類阿....果然沒救了
(在台灣至少有人會把他們搬到路邊，我還看過載狗狗到醫院的)
(PS：我不是說內地沒有，只是我沒看過...冒犯到抱歉)

----------


## 洛肯

現在完全不知道人在想啥
是因為怕被狗咬媽
跟是搞不懂

----------


## 白耳狼

看了～～很心酸＝　＝
越看越心酸，由其是看到那穿白是衣服的人和拍攝這段影片得人一直在旁邊走也不去幫忙（氣）
走過的人也有１０來個就沒有人停下車來幫忙，走過的也是（氣氣氣）

----------


## 影曲

撞到他的人還逃逸？
現在的人類比狗還不如了XD

袖手旁觀？等他們被撞
袖手旁觀的人會更多030

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

聽見哀嚎了......很清楚........

難怪的..如果是我，我有50%不會去幫忙...

那些人也不是傻的....車那麼多，又不是有時間...怎會去救牠們

至小打個電話也可以吧...


好多血啊~~啊```

----------


## 瘋狂Lock皮

影片的標題

不是感人的影片嗎

怎麼都沒人去處理呢

看一隻狗在路上這樣

就叫感人喔

拍的人有沒有想過

要是受了傷躺在路中間

沒人去救..還被拍

是怎樣的感覺阿

----------


## 蒼心

這個影片看了令人好難過..

黑狗也試著把白狗用拖的方式拖走..

可是徒勞無功...

他看向路人就像是在求助一樣..

(嘆...)

----------


## 那岐

最後一次是我高中的時候吧？

抱著鄰居養的狗狗的屍體回來（看他被撞死在路上）
那次一路上被人指指點點，似乎變成我的錯？
我害的？這樣很噁心？還是這樣很多餘？

那戶鄰居最後好像抱著狗狗哭了一天吧，渾身是血我還特地回家換了衣服出門（我要上課啊！）


現在的我應該也是看看就走了，對這樣的事情很絕望....
我還是把時間放在那些，即將被安樂死的動物上吧.....

----------


## 妖狐玄玉

唉.......真是可悲,
人類一直都自稱"萬物之靈",
可是他們所謂的慈悲心.......連狗也不如!!
難道上天做人是個錯誤?
(冰:她太火大了.....)

----------


## d52075625

看到這個...
真的很令人心酸...
讓小獸對所謂的"人類"感到更加的失望

同樣的都是生命
卻只是旁觀 而不去給予援助

我看過不了多久...
或許會出現 狗兒換成人的類似版本 也說不定...

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    唉....現在的"人"  真冷血  比動物還不如

----------


## wingwolf

雖然打不開影片，但是看大家的回複，就已經可以想象到是什麽內容了

類似的事情，我以前也遇到過
那次是在高速公路上
出現了大塞車，還以爲是出了很嚴重的事故
最後發現，是一條小狗在快車道中間不斷呼喚自己的同伴
當然，沒有人幫忙，畢竟是在高速公路上，而且後面壓了很多車
但是很不爽的是——有很多人，經過小狗的時候
故意放很慢速度，甚至停下車，*看*小狗
不幫忙的話，這些舉動根本就沒有意義
不僅會讓小狗很失望（以爲車停下來是爲了幫忙），還會加重塞車的程度
那些停車的，也像拍影片的人一樣吧……


其實，在這種時候
去救他們，需要的不只是愛心、時間
而是*勇氣*

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

那穿白色上衣的死傢伙跟背書包的臭小鬼給我小心點 (喂
可憐的人類 連稍微過去救他也不願意...
有這麼難嗎? 去抱起來拿到路旁 會少幾塊肉嗎....
真是枉費了上天給人類的手腳跟腦袋阿...
而且居然還有人在旁邊看好戲 甚至把他拍起來!?
可悲阿=.= 人類真的是一點用都沒有

----------

